# A light with no switch - Funny



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm thinking I would put a smaller lamp in there too. It seems to be quite bright. It is intended to provide lighting for the steps when it's dark otherwise. A little light goes a long way when all else is dark.

and if $20 is too much for a timer, well, I can't offer much that would be cheaper.

Ideally I would use a photocell control or even a proximity sensor but they would be both more difficult and more expensive than a timer.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd put some conduit around the exposed Romex, too..... 

Gary


----------



## JoeLena (Nov 30, 2010)

What's the problem? You have a "switch" at the panel, don't you?

That is classic though, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

If you really think you need a light, I'd put in a lower wattage bulb. 

For $10 you can put in an outlet, and buy something like this that uses well under 1w (it says it takes $0.02 per year to run).

http://www.amazon.com/AmerTac-71282...?s=lamps-light&ie=UTF8&qid=1296507685&sr=1-12

I have one similar, and it puts out more than enough light when it's dark.


----------



## Mrdippy (Jan 25, 2011)

I was in a local hospital today with the same kind of built in slanted wall fixtures(one in each room) and noticed they have a little flat circuit board with rows of white LED lights that screw into a normal bulb socket. I snapped a photo trying to get my camera phone to view up the slots. I'll have to look into how many watts one of them uses!


----------



## Kingstud (Feb 4, 2011)

I was going to suggest converting it to LED but looks like you hit upon the idea already. but you'll prolly spend more than $20 doing so.


----------



## Mrdippy (Jan 25, 2011)

With timers being 20+ dollars and silly little wiring projects always taking far too long for me to do than they should I'm not afraid of a $30 price tag. I checked mcmastercarr and am going to check grainger for what I saw at the hospital. So far haven't found a similar led bulb replacement. Maybe the hospital had them custom made...(?) Having the led bulbs on a flat panel/board really directs the light perfectly towards the slots, and no labor - just screw it in.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

We have a hardwired fluorescent fixture above our rentals kitchen sink (i put it in, there's no window, but they had the wiring there)... I installed and switched it on in 2007 shortly after we moved in, it has remained on since except for power outages a couple of times per year.

I leave our front porch CFL on 24/7 in the winter because it takes too long to warm up to be useful manually switched, and I've been telling myself that the timer will cost more than the usage before we move (we are in a rental). 

At the new house I put I timer in... Dual fixtures 40W ea, faces toward neighbors, so I want them off by midnight...


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

pyper said:


> If you really think you need a light, I'd put in a lower wattage bulb.
> 
> For $10 you can put in an outlet, and buy something like this that uses well under 1w (it says it takes $0.02 per year to run).
> 
> ...


I have one in our bathroom... I'd say it's not enough light for steps... All it allows me to do is find the actual light switch...


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

replace it with one of THESE for $10 with a built in photocell. they give off a good amount of light


----------

